# Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !



## Dudzi (14. März 2005)

Hallo Holland Freaks ! #h 
Nachdem wir am letzten Sonntag unseren ersten winterlichen Angelausflug mehr oder weniger erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht hatten, entschlossen Tott und ich, daß wir  nocheinmal so kurz vor der Schonzeit einen Versuch starten wollen. So machten wir uns am Samstag in aller Frühe auf in Richtung Maasplassen. Als wir dort ankamen, spielte das Wetter noch gut mit und wir versuchten unser Glück mit den verschiedensten Spinnködern. Leider klappte es diesmal nicht so gut wie am letzten Sonntag. Naja, kann ja nicht immer auf Anhieb klappen. Als sich nach etlichen Versuchen noch kein Erfolg einstellte, ging Tott zum Auto und kam mit 'ner komischen Eigenkonstruktion und einem ferngesteuertem Spielzeugboot zurück, was er wohl bei ebay ersteigert hatte. Erst habe ich mich gefragt, was der Kerl denn nun vorhat aber als ich dann den Camcorder sah, wußte ich Bescheid. Tott wollte versuchen mit seiner "komischen Eigenkonstruktion" und mit Hilfe von dem ferngesteuerten Boot ein paar Unterwasseraufnahmen zu machen. Naja, das Ganze sah' schon etwas eigenartig aus doch eins muß man ihm lassen, er läßt sich immer was einfallen und verblüfft mich immer wieder auf's Neue.
Nachdem wir dann die Kamera in das "Abflußrohr" gesteckt hatten und die Konstruktion mit ein paar Klebestreifen am Boot befestigt hatten wurde dann Alles zu Wasser gelassen. Und siehe da, es klappte tatsächlich. Tott hatte wohl in der heimischen Badewanne vorher die Dichtigkeit überprüft, um nicht seine Kamera zu gefährden. So, nun war das Abenteuer "Unterwasseraufnahme" vorbei und wir konnten uns wieder der Spinangelei widmen. So machten uns auf eine Runde um den See zu drehen. Nach ein paar hundert Metern rund um den See und etlichen erfolglosen Würfen, ruckte es plötzlich an meiner Rute. Obwohl es doch noch ziemlich kalt war, lieferte der Fisch am anderen Ende einen schönen Drill. Nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich dann einen Zander von ca. 60 cm erfolgreich landen. Der stachelige Freund hatte den Köder ziemlich tief im Maul hängen. Wir konnten den Haken aber trotzdem gut lösen und nachdem wir ein Foto geschossen hatten, entließen wir den schönen Fisch in seine Freiheit, in der Hoffnung, daß er für ordentlich Nachwuchs sorgt. Wir konnten noch ein paar Minuten weiter angeln, bis es plötzlich sehr stark auffrischte und es zu schneien begann. Da wir sowieso nur bis zum Mittag bleiben wollten, packten wir unsere sieben Sachen und machten uns auf den Heimweg. Vielleicht sind wir am kommenden Samstag wieder zum Angeln, sofern unsere "besseren Hälften" uns gehen lassen......... :m


----------



## Silverstar (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

schick schick!!! und ist was aus dem film geworden?? (Fische zu sehen?)


----------



## Manuel (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Hallo, #h 

super :m Film hat geklappt und noch was gefangen.Was will man mehr.
Kommt der Film evtl. in die Videoabteilung im Board oder ist der nur für private Zwecke ?

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Dudzi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Nee, Fische waren nicht zu sehen. Aber das wäre auch zuviel des Guten gewesen. Das war nur ein Versuch, ob es überhaupt klappt. Tott hatte das Boot nur am Rand des Sees schwimmen lassen. Wenn die Witterung wieder etwas besser ist und noch ein paar Feinheiten geändert wurden, startet der nächste Versuch. #6


----------



## Dudzi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Hi Manuel ! #h 
Tja, da fragst du mich zuviel. Tott wird wohl in diesem Jahr seine 2. DVD über das Angeln auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch fertigstellen. Die Unterwasseraufnahmen sind dann ein Teil davon. Am Besten du fragst Tott selber. Er ist auch hier im Board aktiv. Wie gesagt, schreibe einfach an : Tott
 :m


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

super! auf was haste den gefangen?  #6


----------



## Dudzi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

@Adrian: Gefangen mit meinem Lieblingsköder: Ein Mepps Spinner Größe 5 |wavey:


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

ooh, das hät ich aber jetzt nich gedacht...


----------



## the doctor (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Hi Dudzi.......

Na , da hattet ihr doch wieder mal einen schönen Tag!!!!#6 
Ich war auch am Sonntag mal für ein paar Stunden los, schliesslich musste ich ja meine neuen Stiefel testen 
Aber gefangen habe ich nichts|rolleyes #d ...Naja...ich hoffe der Frühling kommt jetzt bald bevor die Schonzeit anfängt...
Vielleicht ziehe ich am Wochenende auch noch mal los zur Maas, oder über Nacht zum Rursee|supergri


----------



## Dudzi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Tja Adrian ! #h  :q 
Unverhofft kommt oft. Wir hatten vorher sämtliche Gummiköder ausprobiert, nachdem sich aber nichts rührte, habe ich auf meine "Geheimwaffe" zurückgegriffen, nämlich den 5 er Mepps Spinner.
Auch in der letzten Woche haben die Fische relativ flach gebissen. Natürlich wurde auch der Spinner nur in Grundnähe geführt, was dann auch insgesamt 3 Spinnerverluste bedeutete. Aber das nimmt man doch gerne in Kauf, wenn sich dann der Erfolg einstellt.

Viele Grüße, Torsten :q


----------



## Dudzi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

@ the doctor:  #h  Wo bist du denn gewesen zum Angeln ? Ja, wir hoffen auch, daß der Frühling bald kommt. An der Maas stehen die Chancen glaube ich im Moment nicht so gut (vom Ufer aus), aber Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Versuch's doch besser an einem der Maasseen. Vielleicht klappt's ja doch noch vor der Schonzeit.
Vielleicht fahren wir am Samstag mit dem Boot raus (das von Tott, denn ich habe immer noch kein eigenes) zum Vertikalfischen.
Werde mit Sicherheit auch darüber berichten.

 :m   Bis dann, Torsten


----------



## the doctor (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Ja...Ich war mal am Neederwert, am Plassen daneben (Panheel glaube ich) und bei Born am Julianakanal., aber wie gesagt nur Nachmittags
Wie führt ihr die Gufis denn ?
Viel Spass beim Vertikalangeln,...kommt ihr eigentlich auch zum Treffen von Krauthi am 4. Juni?


----------



## Dudzi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

#h @the doctor: Also, ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Spezialist, was das Fischen mit Gummiködern angeht eher noch ein blutiger Anfänger. Wir haben die Gummis mal ziemlich langsam über den Grund geschliffen, und mal mit kurzen Rutenbewegungen über den Grund hüpfen lassen. Mein Angelkumpel Tott ist in diesen Sachen ein absoluter "Könner", wenn man das so sagen kann. Aber keine von den Varianten brachte an diesem Tag den Erfolg. Da wir auch in der letzten Woche schon mit Spinnern Glück hatten, haben wir es einfach auch an diesem Samstag ausprobiert. Also wie gesagt, ein Bißchen Glück gehört ja auch dazu.
Zum Bootstreffen nach Roermond werden wir wahrscheinlich auch kommen. Ist jedenfalls so geplant.   :m


----------



## PetriHelix (14. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Hi Dudzi,

fein gemacht 
Da hast Du ja mehr gefangen als wir... Waren Samstag mit dem Boot unterwegs und haben "versucht" Vertikal zu angeln. Der Wind war allerdings etwas zu stark und man fand kaum Stellen wo man es einigermaßen aushalten konnte. Daher beschlossen wir zu schleppen. Ich denke das ihr genau in dem Moment nach hause gefahren seit, denn es fing ziemlich heftig an zu schneien und hageln als wir die Wobbler gerade im Wasser hatten. Viel gebracht hatte das allerdings auch nicht. Kein Zupfer... 
Werde jetzt vor der Schonzeit auch noch mal los ziehen... Da geht bestimmt noch was


----------



## marca (15. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Hallo Dudzi,
habt Ihr sehr schön gemacht!
Geile Idee mit der Kamera!!
Am Donnerstag habe ich mir mal einen halben Tag frei genommen und wollte mal an den Kanal.
Der aufkommende Frühling muss den Zandern doch in die Gräten fahren!
Mal sehen, was so geht.
Ich werde auf alle fälle berichten!


----------



## mo jones (15. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

ahoi ! 
tolle idee mit der kamera in dem abflußrohr#6 und dickes petri,das gibt mir als alter uferangler ja noch hoffnung. dann bin ich mal auf die dvd gespannt. 
nach einigen startproblemen wird's hoff ich morgen ans wasser gehn, in richtung roermond.  hoffentlich wird's dann auch was zu berichten geben

gruß
 mo


----------



## Dudzi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

#h  :q 
@petrihelix: Ja, du hast recht, genau als dieser Schnee bzw. Hagelschauer (naja, war wohl schon mehr als ein Schauer) eingesetzt hat, haben wir uns auf den Heimweg gemacht. Da sieht man mal, daß man auch vom Ufer aus noch recht erfolgreich angeln kann. Aber natürlich gehört auch eine gute Portion Glück dazu.

@marca: Hi Marcus! Ich wünsche dir viel Glück für deinen Angeltrip am Donnerstag. Laß uns bloß noch ein paar Zander im Julianakanal. Ich glaube der Samstag wäre nichts für dich gewesen (vom Wetter her). Du hast mir doch mal gesagt, du bist ein "Schönwetterangler". Also Petri Heil und ich warte schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

@mo jones: Klar kann man auch vom Ufer aus noch was fangen. Man muß sich nur was einfallen lassen und unter Umständen einige "Meter machen". Dann klappt's aber doch meistens mit dem Fischefangen. Dann viel Glück für morgen und denk' an den Bericht.

 #h  :q  |wavey:


----------



## marca (16. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Hi Torsten,
das mit dem Schönwetterangler kann ich aber jetzt nicht so stehen lassen!!!
ich habe nur meine kleinen Probleme mit Temperaturen unter 10 Grad minus.
Ich war auch schon bei fünf Grad Kälte angeln!!!!
Alles über 30 ist mir aber da schon lieber!
Mmhhh, vielleicht doch Schönwetterangler!!??
Seis drum, Donnerstag gehts den Stachelrittern nochmal so richtig an die Schuppen!


----------



## PetriHelix (16. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

@Marca: Junge junge ... bei fünf Grad Kälte? Meinst Du damit +5°C oder -5°C? 
Also ich bin auch dafür unter -5°C nicht mehr mit dem Boot zum Vertikalangeln raus zu fahren. Das enteisen der Rolle und der Rutenringe nervt auf Dauer und es tut irgendwann weh in den Fingern und Füßen. 

Aber Marca... Überlege mal wie oft Du diesen Winter angeln warst


----------



## marca (16. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

War ja auch immer unter fünf Grad, also PLUS natürlich!!!
Nix für mich!
Bin ja kein Huchenangler.
Fange meine Zander lieber bei 25 Grad!
Und Winter ist immer Laufzeit.


----------



## Dudzi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Winterlicher Angelausflug Teil 2 !*

Hi marca ! #6  |wavey: 
Mit den 25 Grad (über null) mußt du wohl noch ein Weilchen warten. Aber morgen wird's mit Sicherheit so um die 20° werden, also genau das Richtige für dich. Mit dem "Schönwetterangler" war auch nicht böse gemeint. Mir ist es auch lieber, wenn man nicht mit Thermoanzug und so weiter rumlaufen muß, da kommt man sich ja vor wie ein Michelin Männchen. Also nochmals viel Glück für morgen.

Torsten

 |supergri


----------

